# Beautiful Melody and Chords | Super Easy Fingerstyle



## Feodor (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello guys, hope you’re having a great weekend!

It’s been a while since I posted my last tutorial. Today I want to share with you this very very easy to play but also very beautiful melody and chord progression. This one is great if you’re a complete beginner. I use to give this little piece to my students who are at the very beginning stage of learning how to play fingerstyle.

In the first part of this video you will learn a great fingerpicking pattern and how to apply it to a beautiful chord progression. In the second part I’ll show you how to play the melody.

If you have a friend who’s also learning how to play guitar (or your children for example!), you can learn both parts and play together alternating between the melody and the chords.






Hope you enjoy and have a nice day


----------



## l.a.solis (Feb 1, 2021)

Awesome!


----------

